# HIS Radeon HD 5750 iCooler IV 1 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2009)

HIS designed a Radeon HD 5750 that uses a nearly silent cooler by Arctic Cooling which makes this card a premium choice for HTPC or quiet gaming PC. Even though the cooler is quiet, the temperatures are low, which means you can get some nice overclocking out of your card. In our case around 20% free extra performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## theorw (Nov 28, 2009)

Great card!With a v mod it would go even further and having almost 15 degrees gap between nonsafe 80s i think id go really well!!!
I want one for testing


----------



## Easo (Nov 28, 2009)

_No Steam 2 Coupon_

I think you meaned Dirt 2


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2009)

Easo said:


> _No Steam 2 Coupon_
> 
> I think you meaned Dirt 2



yes, thanks, fixed


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 28, 2009)

*@W1zzard*

Can the uP6201BQ on this HIS design be controlled through software?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2009)

nope, no i2c interface


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks.  Looks like if I ever buy a HD 5750 _again_, I'll have to voltmod it for better clocks.


----------



## Maban (Nov 28, 2009)

What's with the PCIe 2.0 x8 that GPU-Z is reporting on the overclocking page?


----------



## Mac Daddy (Nov 28, 2009)

Excellent review 

I have noted in a few reviews the idle current and overall power consumption seems to have drastically dropped with this new ATI series (compared to say the 4870). I think ATI is headed in the right direction with this.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2009)

Maban said:


> What's with the PCIe 2.0 x8 that GPU-Z is reporting on the overclocking page?



power saving mode in idle


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome review as always Wiz. Looks like these are the bang for the buck sweet spot. I dare say OC'd this thing will do as well as my Asus Dark Knight 4870 1GB model I have now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2009)

this needs to be compared to the Powercolor 5750 and see which comes out on top, because it seems the OC on the Powercolor is Higher by a few Percent compared to this model


----------



## sLowEnd (Nov 29, 2009)

> Not as visually appealing as HD 5770 reference design



Why would this be a con?

It's a 5750, not a 5770.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 7, 2009)

sLowEnd said:


> Why would this be a con?
> 
> It's a 5750, not a 5770.


This card is so bad ass that he can't think of too many cons. 
No Batmobile is indeed a con.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

sLowEnd said:


> Why would this be a con?
> 
> It's a 5750, not a 5770.



cooler doesnt look as nice as 5770 cooler


----------



## sLowEnd (Dec 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> cooler doesnt look as nice as 5770 cooler



But they're not the same card.

It's like calling a 9600GT ugly compared to a GTX280


----------



## avibiter (Apr 16, 2010)

Comparing this card to PowerCOLOR card, they cost the same, but the HIS got only one DVI port
so which card is better?


----------



## archp2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Seems like this thread is old.  The lack of a second dvi port on the HIS is a definite con.  I was hoping that someone would comment on the noise ratings in this article as all the cards are given much lower fan noise ratings than I have seen in other reviews.  I can't believe that this  card runs under 26dba at load. Other reviews suggest more like 40 plus dba.  I'm skeptical about that sound meter and don't know what to believe.


----------



## metanucleo (Aug 27, 2010)

*_b*

i have this card with the icooler iv, its super quiet. as the review says, you cannot hear the fan unless you put your head right next to the case


----------



## Melvis (Aug 27, 2010)

Got this card in yesterday, going to give it hell tomorrow and see how it performs with a Athlon II 640


----------



## Steevo (Aug 27, 2010)

Why is it that ATI does a great job of power saving on their midrange and low end cards and shitty job on the high end ones?


----------



## archp2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

Regarding my post back in June, I decided on the ATI 5770 Vapor-X for my HTPC in July.  My primary concern was that my 500-watt dual-rail Thermaltake TR2 Power supply was going to have issues running it, but such has not been the case.  I'm not a tester so I don't have other video cards to compare this one with.  All I can say is that at the default setting of 40% fan speed I can't hear it over the sound of my other computer fans (8 of them) which are all in the 20-30 dba range. The sound of the video card fan only becomes noticeable over 60%. Fan noise at these levels has not been an issue for us as we don't watch many movies with a lot of silent scenes and, in any case, our air cleaner which is just outside our living room doors is generally higher than 30 dba but is not noticed because it is on all the time. At 100% fan speed for gaming the game audio sound is very much louder than the video card.


----------

